# Carb up day / cheat meal



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Am currently on a keto diet and plan to have a carb up day on saturdays.

With Keto is there a certain amount of time you should stay on the diet or can it go on as long as you want ?

Also on my carb up day can someone clarify whether it has to be good carbs ie sweet pots or can you eat what you want.

I was thinking of a texas bbq pizza from dominos with garlic and herb dips

but dont want to have this if it hinders all the hard work i put in earlier in the week.

Ive decided on a carb up meal as opposed to a whole day of carbs but would the above be okay or should i be eating a healthier cheat meal ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when on a keto diet you shouldnt really have a cheat anything for the first 2 weeks then weekly is fine.

it all depends on the diet and the person as to how and what you have. the thing to remember is the longer it lasts the longer it will take you to get back into ketosis.

dave P recommends a 2 hour period or just a meal and not to really go crazy maybe just aburger and fried etc. i did a keto and gave myself from 7pm until midnight to eat as much crap as i could and i was back into ketosis by tuesday and lost alot of weight with no problems.

some guys have a carb up all day some for longer.

I think if your starting off with a bodyfat above 20% then a 2 hour slot is fine. as you get leaner give yourself an extra hour . so when you drop say 6-8lb give yourself an extra hour and repeat


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> when on a keto diet you shouldnt really have a cheat anything for the first 2 weeks then weekly is fine.
> 
> it all depends on the diet and the person as to how and what you have. the thing to remember is the longer it lasts the longer it will take you to get back into ketosis.
> 
> ...


I gotta wait 2 weeks for some nice food !!!!! god dammit.

So as a cheat meal i take it pizza would be okay ?

Cheers mate


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i used to do all dayers or the 36 hour lol, friday till sunday. but i think a slot from 7 till 12 is perfect! how did you find this hilly? was it just go as crazy as u wanted for 5 hours? did you eat fats through the day? like keto before 7?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

bcfclee27 said:


> I gotta wait 2 weeks for some nice food !!!!! god dammit.
> 
> So as a cheat meal i take it pizza would be okay ?
> 
> Cheers mate


mate a massive fudge cake covered in lard would be ok lol its a cheat meal enjoy it


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> mate a massive fudge cake covered in lard would be ok lol its a cheat meal enjoy it


 :laugh: It may be ok for your fat loss goals but i doubt it is too amazing for your ldl levels


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

really considering a full birthday cake on next cheat meal. would it be advisable to have this and a whole load of other crap in a 2 hour slot? lool


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> really considering a full birthday cake on next cheat meal. would it be advisable to have this and a whole load of other crap in a 2 hour slot? lool


 I find it amusing that when your on a hard contest diet cheat meal is like the best thing in the whole world and you look forward to it all week.

Now that i havent been dieting for about 11 weeks i could not care less about eating any crap food and i have no problem eating my baked chicken and broccoli:confused1: :cursing:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> I find it amusing that when your on a hard contest diet cheat meal is like the best thing in the whole world and you look forward to it all week.
> 
> Now that i havent been dieting for about 11 weeks i could not care less about eating any crap food and i have no problem eating my baked chicken and broccoli:confused1: :cursing:


i havent had a cheat meal in 2 weeks lol not since ive started back training again, i think im in full keto state now. Not liking the fact of doing full day cheat meals again, really hurt my wallet.

and the water bloat is horendous lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> i havent had a cheat meal in 2 weeks lol not since ive started back training again, i think im in full keto state now. Not liking the fact of doing full day cheat meals again, really hurt my wallet.
> 
> and the water bloat is horendous lol


 I thought you have a show coming up why were you not training?

Did you have a mental break down like my self?:laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> i used to do all dayers or the 36 hour lol, friday till sunday. but i think a slot from 7 till 12 is perfect! how did you find this hilly? was it just go as crazy as u wanted for 5 hours? did you eat fats through the day? like keto before 7?


i found it worked well altho water bloat seemed to be just as bad wether i did 2 hours or 5 hours to be honest.

I found i would naturally be back into slight ketosis by tuesday and deep by wed but if a used some metformin or insulin i could be back into ketosis by monday morning.

i found doing double the amount of cardio i was on a sunday morning after refeed helped at depleting glycogen stores.

the best way was to use metformin during the cheat then use insulin at 2iu 3 x per day during the sunday and i would be back into deep ketosis by monday morning altho this was after alot of playing around with my body and a glucose monitor to make everything exact.

not every1 should play around like this. I just always like to experiment lol. i dont like keto diets at all so have no use for this info i learned now lol.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> I thought you have a show coming up why were you not training?
> 
> Did you have a mental break down like my self?:laugh:


lol i had swine flu and my glan fever came back, so have been out of action for 5 weeks. slowly coming back but really cant say im in condition for a show with it being 3 weeks away lol

and thanks hilly  :thumb:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

bcfclee27 said:


> Am currently on a keto diet and plan to have a carb up day on saturdays.
> 
> With Keto is there a certain amount of time you should stay on the diet or can it go on as long as you want ?
> 
> ...


Carb-ups are vital on a keto diet, and you should strive to get most of those carbs from good sources (oats, rice, potatoes, wholegrain pasta etc).

SO many people undo their weeks progress by gorging on pizza, donuts, and any other crap they can get their hands on for a "cheat day". The idea of the carb-up is to get most of your calories from carbs to replenish glycogen, NOT a greesy carb/fat combo.

That's not to say never have a nice tasty pizza, but try to limit it. Have a small one as your last meal of the carb-up day, having spent most of the day carbing up cleanly with starchy carbs and some fruit/veg. If you find yourself craving junk all the time, then your diet is probably not right for you.

Some people can get away with eating junk for 1-2 days a week. The rest of us spend the next 5-6 days getting rid of the bloat and crap from that weekend. Only you know what you can (and what you want to) get away with.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^^^ thats definalty me i ended up cleaning my carb ups/cheats right up and just htting nandos or toby carvery to finish the day off as i hold water for like 5 days or not longer.


----------

